# new on the forum from USA california



## CaliforniaTT (Jul 26, 2008)

we new here at the TT forums just introducing ourselves with me and my wife 2008 MK2 audi TT,here a couple of pics hopefully everyone likes it!,down here in USA the TTs is not out yet til next year but its ok since our TT haves the same horsepower that the TTs comes with,heres a small list of modifications

neuspeed intake
neuspeed power pulley
FORGE diverter valve
FORGE atmospheric blow off
APR chip (91 and 100 octane)

OSIR fron chin spoiler (first one in USA)
OSIR carbon fiber TOLSEN (first in USA)
upgraded front filler grill
smoked tailights
stock wheel powder coated in mat black


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey! Nice Car!

Welcome to the site!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome from across the pond


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Jul 26, 2008)

thank you thank you! these place is nice!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,where abouts in California are you ?


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

great looking car. say hi Arnie for me.

TTitan (jim)


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Jul 26, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum ,where abouts in California are you ?


we just move from mission hills in the san fernando valley to reseda city for job reazons! , we are like 20 minutes from downtown LA


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Welcome! lovely stealth looking motor you've got there fella.

How do you manage to run the diverter valve AND the atmospheric valve together?!?


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Jul 26, 2008)

it was easy since both are FORGE brand! i did the installation my self so is really hard to go down there and reach the turbo pieces! but here are some pics from stock valve and the FORGE valve along with the atmospheric adapter


----------

